# Horseback or Equi-yoga: worth the $$???



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello again! 

New English rider here ( working on sitting/posting trot/2 point). A friend's daughter teaches yoga and told me about yoga on horseback. They offer it locally, and I'll admit I thought it was a joke at first. Also going through my mind is, "boy, people find some very creative ways to make you part with your wallet!" So, the reasoning for this activity is supposedly to improve riding. What do you all think?? Total sham or worthwhile investment? A whopping $50 per session. Does anyone on here teach equi-yoga? Has anyone tried it? Horseback riding instructors--what do you think?? I was on reddit a while back about to do what this girl did and build a stand for a yoga/balance ball and throw some stirrups on it. Lol!! My former instructor said don't bother and that I'm centered and my balance is fine. First world problems! I'm on a budget right now and was looking for ways to improve without saddle time ($$$). Thanks!






Alana


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I am not really familiar with yoga on horse back. There are tons of exercises you can do on your own to build core muscles which should help your balance. I don't buy into it....like anything else i'm sure there are people who swear by it, but definitely not my cup o' tea.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

After watching the video, I couldn't help thinking I'd get the same results if I spent the $50 on a bottle of Glenlivet and went riding...

https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/2393/glenlivet-12-year-old

Even if I didn't get the same results, I'd have more fun doing it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

How long is a session?
In the scheme horse-related activities, that's really not very expensive unless the sessions are absurdly short.

I know of people who have done this and had a good time-- I can't confirm or deny from experience, unfortunately. But, I say if you're interested give it a shot.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Watched the video and IMO, I think it is akin to the things we used to do with horses at pasture as kids. We didn't pay $50 an hour for it we called it "messing around". Did it improve our balance and feel for the horses, probably, so if you think it would help you, give it a try...still don't know if I would fork over that kind of money though (but I am a cheapskate). 

I could probably get more benefit as far a balance, control and flexibility from a martial arts class.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

What @Reiningcatsanddogs said! I was just thinking about how I used to play around and do these exact same things as a child (and sometimes still as a "mature" growed up). 

But, if you feel this is something that could help, I don't think it could hurt to try. If it turns out to be something you think is pointless, well, then you know for sure.

And @bsms your comment made me do this >>:rofl:


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I had never heard of this before, but I can see benefits. Some of the techniques have been used by riding instructors without using the term "Yoga". As in all riding instruction, you would be paying for the knowledge and observations of the instructor. In this case it appears that you would also be paying for the use of a horse and several helpers.

The benefits I see are learning to relax and balance on a moving horse. Such sessions should help one develop a tendency to relax more and balance better when riding rather than depending on muscular effort.

Without knowing you and your riding ability, it is impossible to say how much this might help you.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Honestly I think Vaulting would serve to be way more beneficial in the realm of riding and fitness. I highly recommend trying it out if you're truly interested. Easily one of the most strenuous ab workouts I've ever done... And that was at a walk! Look up videos if you're interested. It's too cool.

But the stuff in this video just doesn't seem worth a penny to an able bodied person. It looks like what we would do for hippotherapy at the therapeutic riding barn I used to work at, which WAS beneficial for those children. Very relaxing too.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Yoga is good to know and practise. I don't think it is necessary to do this on horseback to the tune of $50.
As others have said we did all that stuff as teens on our horses and I think it did help a lot with balance along with bareback riding.
Must be very boring for the horse.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

bsms said:


> After watching the video, I couldn't help thinking I'd get the same results if I spent the $50 on a bottle of Glenlivet and went riding...
> 
> https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/2393/glenlivet-12-year-old
> 
> Even if I didn't get the same results, I'd have more fun doing it.


Rofl!!! That is the truth.:rofl:


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

cbar said:


> I am not really familiar with yoga on horse back. There are tons of exercises you can do on your own to build core muscles which should help your balance. I don't buy into it....like anything else i'm sure there are people who swear by it, but definitely not my cup o' tea.


I did google horseback riding exercises and also found some 'yoga at the barn' (before you ride...stretch everything out)--but when she told me about it, I said, " please tell me it's not yoga ON horseback. How do you even do that?" I found out it was and said, "is that really necessary? Why can't they do that on the ground?" I can understand using the horse for a 'riding' lesson, but yoga? :falloff:


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Zexious said:


> How long is a session?
> In the scheme horse-related activities, that's really not very expensive unless the sessions are absurdly short.
> 
> I know of people who have done this and had a good time-- I can't confirm or deny from experience, unfortunately. But, I say if you're interested give it a shot.


Good question. I'm not sure. I have so many unanswered questions. This is all I see:

Yoga on Horseback: ​ Single Session - $50​ 3-Pack - $120 ($30 savings)

I've always wanted to get into yoga, but I'd have to find the right class. It gets downright silly listening to some of those people lol!! And forget it if people fart in class like I hear they do! I wouldn't be able to stop laughing. I'd probably snort and then fart as a side effect of laughing. They'd kick me out. :rofl:
​ ​


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> Watched the video and IMO, I think it is akin to the things we used to do with horses at pasture as kids. We didn't pay $50 an hour for it we called it "messing around". Did it improve our balance and feel for the horses, probably, so if you think it would help you, give it a try...still don't know if I would fork over that kind of money though (but I am a cheapskate).
> 
> I could probably get more benefit as far a balance, control and flexibility from a martial arts class.


Ugh. LOL...yeah. It seems like a lot of money to me, too but I have become a bit of a bargain hunter. Although it wasn't planned that way, I went to the most inexpensive horseback instructor. You get what you pay for--usually. I'm somewhere more expensive now, and much happier. Lucky you, although...if I had a horse as a child, I probably wouldn't appreciate them nearly as much as I do now. I wish I had thought about it and done it in my twenties. My husband has a martial arts background. Mine is gymnastics. I was very limber, so yoga seemed like fun. There was a time I wanted to be a contortionist. HA. I need to get back in shape.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

This version looks more interesting...make the horse do yoga too.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

KLJcowgirl said:


> What @*Reiningcatsanddogs* said! I was just thinking about how I used to play around and do these exact same things as a child (and sometimes still as a "mature" growed up).
> 
> But, if you feel this is something that could help, I don't think it could hurt to try. If it turns out to be something you think is pointless, well, then you know for sure.
> 
> And @*bsms* your comment made me do this >>:rofl:


Perhaps they'll let you watch a class, but I doubt it. It's piqued my curiosity, but not enough to fork over $50 on a whim. The majority have ruled 'meh' and, for now, I have to agree. It seems whacky. People will probably do it for trend....or relaxation. I'm not going to start drinking castor oil and apple cider vinegar for all my ails or buy a silly paddle board and join in with the crowd, either. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## FancyMcNancy (Apr 16, 2016)

I tried it with a friend for kicks and it was basically a sham. You would get a lot more benefit riding without stirrups to help your balance or doing a regular yoga class for flexibility or a plyometrics class for conditioning. Frankly the equi-yoga was really slow and kinda boring.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

50 for that?? Just flopping around doing a whole lotta nada, no strengthening, no core, nothing but flopping. Wish I had thought of it!!
=/


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

gottatrot said:


> This version looks more interesting...make the horse do yoga too.
> 
> Horse and man doing yoga - YouTube


Yeah. I'll give you that. Definitely more entertaining. The link 'stupidvideos.com' says it all, doesn't it? Lol That video made me uncomfortable. The guy is a bit creepy. Is he kissing the horse? The horse is probably looking at the other horses from afar, saying "help! helllllp meeeee". It seems, to me, that some people might make such a video to brag of their bond with their horse. At least that's what pops into my head. Also, I just saw this: 



 What in the crap is he doing? I had to read the comments, which were hilarious. He took it very badly. That didn't help matters.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Woodhaven said:


> Yoga is good to know and practise. I don't think it is necessary to do this on horseback to the tune of $50.
> As others have said we did all that stuff as teens on our horses and I think it did help a lot with balance along with bareback riding.
> *Must be very boring for the horse*.


I thought the same thing....


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

TXhorseman said:


> I had never heard of this before, but I can see benefits. Some of the techniques have been used by riding instructors without using the term "Yoga". As in all riding instruction, you would be paying for the knowledge and observations of the instructor. In this case it appears that you would also be paying for the use of a horse and several helpers.
> 
> The benefits I see are learning to relax and balance on a moving horse. Such sessions should help one develop a tendency to relax more and balance better when riding rather than depending on muscular effort.
> 
> *Without knowing you and your riding ability, it is impossible to say how much this might help you*.


Right. Whenever I hit a brick wall with my lessons, I'll adjust fire from there.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

FancyMcNancy said:


> I tried it with a friend for kicks and it was basically a sham. You would get a lot more benefit riding without stirrups to help your balance or doing a regular yoga class for flexibility or a plyometrics class for conditioning. Frankly the equi-yoga was really slow and kinda boring.



Oh. Good to hear from someone who's tried it! That's how I feel about it....yes, I was wondering why the horse was even necessary. You reminded me...last time I was involved with yoga, I nearly came out of my skin. I was diagnosed a year ago with attention defecit disorder. Sitting still is not relaxing for me. I stay busy. I don't even go to theatres or watch movies/television. I play video games, but that's at least mentally stimulating and interactive. Give me a xanax first, maybe. Then, I will be the best horse yogi you've ever seen. Just laid out across that horse. They'll think I'm a pro. Lol :razz:


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Triumvirate said:


> Honestly I think Vaulting would serve to be way more beneficial in the realm of riding and fitness. I highly recommend trying it out if you're truly interested. Easily one of the most strenuous ab workouts I've ever done... And that was at a walk! Look up videos if you're interested. It's too cool.
> 
> But the stuff in this video just doesn't seem worth a penny to an able bodied person. It looks like what we would do for hippotherapy at the therapeutic riding barn I used to work at, which WAS beneficial for those children. Very relaxing too.


Vaulting? Can't say I've ever sat around and considered doing that. Don't you have to have great upper arm strength? I'm all leg strength..and petite. I'd probably launch myself into next week. Lol! Did you say hippotheraphy? BRB Ah, ok...lol I was imagining hippos! I get it...greek word for horse. You learn something new every day. My last barn did therapeutic riding, but the lady running the place (my instructor) was horse hitler. The lady who teaches the therapeutic riding, however, is very sweet and has a background in mental health counseling. I'd like to take part and volunteer, but I'm not going back there (& also trying to find a job--I won't have time).


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

secuono said:


> 50 for that?? Just flopping around doing a whole lotta nada, no strengthening, no core, nothing but flopping. Wish I had thought of it!!
> =/


I know, right!? You know people will pay for it, but I can't see it lasting.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Scubasmitten said:


> Ugh. LOL...yeah. It seems like a lot of money to me, too but I have become a bit of a bargain hunter. Although it wasn't planned that way, I went to the most inexpensive horseback instructor. You get what you pay for--usually. I'm somewhere more expensive now, and much happier. Lucky you, although...if I had a horse as a child, I probably wouldn't appreciate them nearly as much as I do now. I wish I had thought about it and done it in my twenties. My husband has a martial arts background. Mine is gymnastics. I was very limber, so yoga seemed like fun. There was a time I wanted to be a contortionist. HA. I need to get back in shape.




I didn't have one as a child, I had friends who did, so after school I hopped on my bike and rode the five miles down to her house and that is pretty much the way it was until I was 35..... I was a professional figure skater, so at 48 I can still do this, took a lot of work to keep it though! 

http://www.usfsa.org/content/events/200506/marshallschallenge/kwan-extension.jpg 

Martial arts helps train the mind plus it is a great skill to have as a woman, especially after the post we had this week about the young lady and her friend who was stalked on the trail. 

If yoga is where your heart is then go for it!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I honestly cannot see paying for yoga lessons on a horse, but I'm a 58 year old guy who has trouble looking behind him when riding. Lots of books have stretching exercises that can be done on horseback. Heck, the US Cavalry taught them, so they are nothing new. I don't do them horseback, but I have a strong saddle stand and have started doing them in the saddle during the evenings. It seems to cut down how long it takes me to relax and loosen up when I start riding, and I think everyone agrees a loose, relaxed rider rides better than someone who looks like he is wearing a body cast.

Another thread has been discussing what prepares a person to ride a spooking horse (http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/why-i-gotta-trot-645777/page6/#post8964361). If the ideas on it are accurate, then things like balancing on one leg while moving the other around would also help. IOW, the old guy with a stiff back suspects yoga (or martial arts) would be helpful to a lot of older riders. Someone who has trouble getting their confidence back after a nasty fall might consider a semester of yoga lessons at a community college as both a step toward riding better AND getting their confidence back.

But from watching the video, this is about YOGA done on a horse, not yoga done to help one ride a horse. I wouldn't do it as a means of riding better, but it may beat paying $50 for 40 minutes of massage. I started jogging in 1972, and jogging tends to tighten the hips. 15 minutes on a walking horse loosens my hip better than ANY stretching regimen I've tried over the years.

So while it made me laugh, I can see it as a form of therapy or yoga-focused training. Me? I'm about to take 800mg of Motrin, and try to get a ride in today before the winds pick up. Between the Motrin and the ride, I'll sit in the saddle on the saddle stand and try to stretch a little. I owe that much to my horse, and maybe myself.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> I didn't have one as a child, I had friends who did, so after school I hopped on my bike and rode the five miles down to her house and that is pretty much the way it was until I was 35..... I was a professional figure skater, so at 48 I can still do this, took a lot of work to keep it though!
> 
> http://www.usfsa.org/content/events/200506/marshallschallenge/kwan-extension.jpg
> 
> ...


I'd probably ride 5 miles, too!  Yes, I read that post. Is that a picture of you skating? That is awesome!!! I'm sure it did take a lot of work.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh no, I wish! That is Michelle Kwan!


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

bsms said:


> I honestly cannot see paying for yoga lessons on a horse, but I'm a 58 year old guy who has trouble looking behind him when riding. Lots of books have stretching exercises that can be done on horseback. Heck, the US Cavalry taught them, so they are nothing new. I don't do them horseback, but I have a strong saddle stand and have started doing them in the saddle during the evenings. It seems to cut down how long it takes me to relax and loosen up when I start riding, and I think everyone agrees a loose, relaxed rider rides better than someone who looks like he is wearing a body cast.
> 
> *Another thread has been discussing what prepares a person to ride a spooking horse (http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/why-i-gotta-trot-645777/page6/#post8964361). If the ideas on it are accurate, then things like balancing on one leg while moving the other around would also help. *IOW, the old guy with a stiff back suspects yoga (or martial arts) would be helpful to a lot of older riders. Someone who has trouble getting their confidence back after a nasty fall might consider a semester of yoga lessons at a community college as both a step toward riding better AND getting their confidence back.
> 
> ...


 I admire the fact that you're still riding at that age! Gosh. Sometimes I hobble around, or have strained muscles and hear pops and cracks and I'm in my 30s so I can only imagine. I do have a slew of health problems, though. My joints can get pretty achy afterwards. I'm sure it's benefiting you in ways you don't even realize. Hmm, the saddle stand is an interesting idea. Not quite as hard as the balance ball. 
I've been wondering how long it is acceptable to ride? I know horses need some down time. Yes, I found some cavalry horse videos that were interesting to show my husband. He was in 5/7 cavalry in the army, 3rd id. 
Regarding the section I highlighted in bold, I've wondered why instructors haven't touched on that--how to fall properly and what to do in certain situations (spooking etc). I _think_ my horse spooked last time I rode it, but I'm not sure? All I can say is that he moved unlike any way he ever had before--almost like he hopped up off the ground. There was a guy coming up behind us in a loud jeep. After it happened, I turned around to see what it was and looked back and almost clothes-lined myself on a tree branch! Lesson learned. :shock: 
I don't think anything beats massage! Haha. I didn't know that about jogging, but I'm a terrible runner anyway. Thanks for all the information! Very helpful.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Scubasmitten said:


> I admire the fact that you're still riding at that age! Gosh. Sometimes I hobble around, or have strained muscles and hear pops and cracks and I'm in my 30s so I can only imagine. . . ..


You think 58 is soooo old to be riding? It is to laugh. I'm older than that and I just STARTED riding.

I also do yoga most days. It's easier without a horse, to be honest.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Avna said:


> You think 58 is soooo old to be riding? It is to laugh.


LOL, as we get older we get more stubborn and get used to ignoring the aches and pains. As to whether Yoga on or off horse back is a good idea, well that depends on the person. For some it maybe a great idea, obviously people find it beneficial because they pay their money and give it a go. Others choose not to, hard to say.

As in all things, sometimes you have to try it to see if it works for you....


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Hells bells, I am 58 and ride daily! My total last year was only 550 miles....nothing compared to the endurance riders on this forum. This year so far only 116.

Belly dancing is also good for balance, independent muscle control, core strength, leg strength, and keeping this old body limber.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Avna said:


> You think 58 is soooo old to be riding? It is to laugh. I'm older than that and I just STARTED riding.
> 
> I also do yoga most days. It's easier without a horse, to be honest.


No, no. I wasn't trying to imply that. Sorry if it came across that way
I was complimenting you. My wording is off at times. It's more so just me imagining myself trying to do that at 58. Thats why I mentioned my health problems. They hinder me quite a bit and they'll likely worsen with age.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, as we get older we get more stubborn and get used to ignoring the aches and pains. As to whether Yoga on or off horse back is a good idea, well that depends on the person. For some it maybe a great idea, obviously people find it beneficial because they pay their money and give it a go. Others choose not to, hard to say.
> 
> As in all things, sometimes you have to try it to see if it works for you....


Oh, you are spot on with the stubbornness.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

sarahfromsc said:


> Hells bells, I am 58 and ride daily! My total last year was only 550 miles....nothing compared to the endurance riders on this forum. This year so far only 116.
> 
> Belly dancing is also good for balance, independent muscle control, core strength, leg strength, and keeping this old body limber.


There's nothing wrong with riding at that age. I think it would be very beneficial. No one in my family has been active past 50. Im pleasantly surprised. About the mileage--wow! Belly dancing would be good! Too bad I cant dance to save my life.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Scubasmitten said:


> There's nothing wrong with riding at that age. I think it would be very beneficial.


Well that's good then, you'll be glad to hear that @sarahfromsc


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

​ 
Neither were youngsters. Reagan was on the far side of 70, and he continued riding a pretty challenging stallion until around 80. And from what I've read, it seems likely they'll have to pull Queen Elizabeth out of a saddle in order to put her in a coffin...riding below at 88:










Me? At 58, I'm popping Motrin and mounting up. Don't know how long I'll last. My body creaks more than my saddle...:icon_rolleyes:...maybe I need some equine-yoga!​


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

My trainer was breaking horses until he was 70 (my Oliver was his last). That was not to say that there wasn’t or still isn’t pain involved (he still rides into his 70’s). 

As a former elite athlete, my body started paying the price by the time I was 16 (training methods back then are not what they are now). Yes. 16 and the amount due on the bill I ran up in my youth increases every year. 

You learn to live with it, learn to cope and from my point of view you can either give in or you can go out kicking and screaming the whole way. I chose the latter. Stay active but be smart about it. Know what your limitations are but keep trying to push back against them to the best of your ability. 

For you younger set, one of the biggest things you can do to avoid injury from a fall is being flexible. Its much easier to start that now and maintain it as you get older than to work it never having had it in the first place. My third son played elite level ice hockey for 15 years and never sustained an injury from being slammed several times a week into the boards at 20 MPH. I swear to this day it was because he could put his foot behind his head and not pull anything vital.

IMO flexibility is the most overlooked and underappreciated aspect of physical fitness. In stark contrast, my 12 Yo daughter can run a mile, but not touch her toes (thank you school gym class), she's an injury waiting to happen.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

OP, did you ultimately decide to skip the 'yoga lesson?' xD


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Scubasmitten said:


> No, no. I wasn't trying to imply that. Sorry if it came across that way
> I was complimenting you. My wording is off at times. It's more so just me imagining myself trying to do that at 58. Thats why I mentioned my health problems. They hinder me quite a bit and they'll likely worsen with age.


It's okay, I don't in fact need compliments on how amazing I am to be riding although so ancient. I know lots of people who are at least my age who are riding. It just isn't particularly unusual. I ride with a l

There are plenty of advantages to riding when a bit older. Often you have more discretionary income (always needed!) and more leisure time. You tend to be less impulsive and more patient. Plus, you are more appreciative of the pleasures of riding because you know, not just intellectually but really know in a way the younger cannot, that nothing lasts forever, including yourself.

At a certain point the astonishment of the young that one is still thinking, moving, risking, and learning when in what I consider to be late middle age, is just plain funny. 

Sorry about your health problems. I hope they can be managed.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

bsms said:


> ​
> Neither were youngsters. Reagan was on the far side of 70, and he continued riding a pretty challenging stallion until around 80. And from what I've read, it seems likely they'll have to pull Queen Elizabeth out of a saddle in order to put her in a coffin...riding below at 88:
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't know where the thumbs down came from. Oh my! That's amazing!! Ive heard of people in their mid 70s learning to ride. I can only hope to still be at it by then. Yes, I know what you mean. At 31 or 32 I started hearing pops and cracks. I was hoping to be 40s before I did. And grey hairs are coming in. :music019:


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Avna said:


> It's okay, I don't in fact need compliments on how amazing I am to be riding although so ancient. I know lots of people who are at least my age who are riding. It just isn't particularly unusual. I ride with a l
> 
> There are plenty of advantages to riding when a bit older. Often you have more discretionary income (always needed!) and more leisure time. You tend to be less impulsive and more patient. Plus, you are more appreciative of the pleasures of riding because you know, not just intellectually but really know in a way the younger cannot, that nothing lasts forever, including yourself.
> 
> ...


Oh, stop! You're not ancient. Here, it is unusual, but maybe it's this small beach town.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Okay, you are excused, you're in Florida.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

The Tevis Cup endurance race winner this year was 72 I believe.

There are a few endurance riders in their 80's

People and wine are alike, some age well, others don't.

I am a fine bold red myself with subtle layers of fruitiness, pepper, and chocolate.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Well that's good then, you'll be glad to hear that @sarahfromsc



Very happy! It means I don't have to give myself a cocktail tonight to end it all.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Zexious said:


> OP, did you ultimately decide to skip the 'yoga lesson?' xD


Yes, Lol! Everyone's opinions only reinforced what I assumed. I had quite the lesson today, though. I haven't had regular exercise in a while. We've been so busy.She had me hold onto the saddle front and back, we did some work without stirrups and then some with no stirrups and my hands on my hips. It was exciting. I got a better feel for the horses movements. I'm sore. I felt like my pelvis was grinding into the saddle so my butt feels bruised.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

sarahfromsc said:


> The Tevis Cup endurance race winner this year was 72 I believe.
> 
> There are a few endurance riders in their 80's
> 
> ...


Wow. That just blows my mind! Honestly, i think they'll be in better health and live longer for being so active. You're right, though. Some don't age well--especially in my family. Neither my parents nor my grandparents are able and willing to ride. Love your wine description of yourself. Haha.


----------



## Scubasmitten (Apr 13, 2016)

Avna said:


> Okay, you are excused, you're in Florida.


:winetime:


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My advice is for people to not diagnose themselves as decrepit. Let a sports medicine doctor do that, someone who is a true expert. It is something I see constantly, people who have decided they are old, broken or used up when in reality there is nothing seriously wrong with them, or nothing that a doctor specializing in using the body for athletics would say might curtail their activity. 

An example, I've had people tell me their knees pop and crack which they believe means they have arthritis in them. My husband's knees made a terrible cracking and grinding sound when he kneeled down. He went to a sports medicine doctor and had his knees checked out. He was told that the cartilage and ligaments that slide when the knee moves can rub together or trap carbon dioxide, causing this sound. His knees were found to be in great shape with no arthritis. 
I have had bad knee pain that turned out to be nothing more than a tight tendon due to having fit muscles without doing enough stretching. 

Sometimes pain can be relatively harmless tendonitis inflammation or muscle strain. It is normal for people who exercise and work their bodies to have muscle pain, it is part of getting more fit. 
I know a woman who was told by a doctor 30 years ago she shouldn't ride horses after a minor back injury. This woman is a nurse, and uses her back for heavy lifting on a daily basis. Yet she never questioned that one opinion and stopped riding horses forever.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

gottatrot said:


> I know a woman who was told by a doctor 30 years ago she shouldn't ride horses after a minor back injury. This woman is a nurse, and uses her back for heavy lifting on a daily basis. Yet she never questioned that one opinion and stopped riding horses forever.


It's amazing how many people think riding horses is hard on one's back while, at the same time, knowledgeable people use riding as a form of physical therapy. 

These varying opinions may be due in part to different ways of riding and different experiences.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

^^^^ This! My back hurts daily, until I get on a horse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

@TXhorseman -- To be fair, I think there are stark differences in activity/goals of individuals who complain of back pain from horseback riding, and those who use it as a form of Physical Therapy.

But I do agree with @gottatrot Though, I do find it a little silly that someone who complain of 'popping sounds' not accompanied by pain. My joints have done that excessively for literally my whole life xD I wish it were my only ailment!


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Zexious said:


> @*TXhorseman* -- To be fair, I think there are stark differences in activity/goals of individuals who complain of back pain from horseback riding, and those who use it as a form of Physical Therapy.!


While activity level is one aspect that can influence the physical effect of riding on an individual, there are others. 

Tension is a big one. When a rider tenses his muscles from fear, anxiety, or even the effort of trying too hard, he is more prone to injury. I had one male student scream from back pain when he tensed his muscles as his horse began to trot. This is where relaxation exercises really help. I had one particular professional woman tell me she considered her weekly riding lessons her “relaxation therapy sessions”. They helped her learn to release tension at work as well.

Many athletes “muscles through” their activities, often taking drugs to help endure the pain. Those who learn to use their bodies with less tension are less prone to problems.

Releasing unnecessary muscular tension in the rider usually results in releasing unnecessary muscular tension in the horse as well. This makes the horse’s movements smoother, more graceful, and easier to ride.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

bsms said:


> After watching the video, I couldn't help thinking I'd get the same results if I spent the $50 on a bottle of Glenlivet and went riding...
> 
> https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/2393/glenlivet-12-year-old
> 
> Even if I didn't get the same results, I'd have more fun doing it.


Bsms, another glenlivet lover ?:wave:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

How riding affects the back depends on what is wrong with the back. Riding a walking horse can loosen me up all over. Sitting a trot gets hard on my back. Spooks can be hard on my back. In all cases, jogging - me jogging in running shoes - is probably harder on my back. Those are all muscle tissue pains, and I don't know how much it is affected by the damage to my lower right back when I had my one fall from a horse in Jan 2009. I suspect a lot, since jogging in the previous years didn't bother my back. I know I ride a little lopsided, probably to protect my right side.

My SIL is on 90% disability after 2 tours in Iraq, USMC infantry. He looks healthy enough, but he has brain damage, the knees of an 80 year old man, bone spurs in his shoulders, and damage to his spine. He walks fine, but he had to give up dirt bikes, then street bikes, can't jog, and I suspect riding horses would be bad for him.

You tense in anticipation of shock, and the tension is a defense mechanism. Jogging down a steep hill, I tense my back to help me balance. The same happens on a horse. Sideways motion, sharp turns and sudden stops - including The OMG Crouch - can all stress the back.

Equi-yoga might be good for me, in terms of stretching and relaxing. Therapy riding might be. Actively riding an engaged and alert horse, however, is an athletic activity. Like any other athletic activity, it can stress the muscles of the body.

Bandit is an 800 lb horse whose previous owner is probably around 230, in his socks, and who rode Bandit fast and long with the additional weight of a western saddle - so probably at over 30% of Bandit's body weight. Bandit arrived using his back like an I-beam. Lots of things have gone into getting Bandit to relax his back, but a LOT of two point on my part has been involved. A horse who was protective of his mouth and back needed a lot of time on slack reins and with my weight in the stirrups to learn he was "safe" and could relax and engage.

It is mutual, though. His spooks are not as violent nor as long as Mia's (my previous horse), and easier to sit out. He may spin to a side, but he has yet to hop 4-6 feet sideways without warning. Just as he needed to learn to trust ME before he could relax, I needed to learn to trust HIM before I could learn to relax...although my approach to riding still requires some precaution. He requires a much more engaged rider than either of our other two horses. And an engaged rider means muscle tension.


----------

